# Cashbote.biz



## mutterheimat (19 Mai 2008)

Nur eine Frage. Ich habe dort noch nichts gemacht, mich nur eingeloggt, weil gesagt wurde, man bekommt etwas gutgeschrieben, wenn man Gewinnspiele mitmacht. Ist das echt, oder fauler Zauber? Was sagt ihr??????


----------



## Wembley (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Cashbote.biz*

1) Seite nicht erreichbar. Die cashbote.com schon.
2) Whois von cashbote.biz spuckt jemanden aus Estland aus. Die *.com einen alten Bekannten, der schon Dialer eingesetzt hat.
3) Im Impressum der *.com eine Limited aus Zypern mit dem Nachnamen des oben genannten ehemaligen Dialeranbieters.

Fazit: Ich würde wegen dieser drei Punkte mit denen nicht in Berührung kommen wollen.


----------



## mutterheimat (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Cashbote.biz*



Wembley schrieb:


> 1) Seite nicht erreichbar. Die cashbote.com schon.
> 2) Whois von cashbote.biz spuckt jemanden aus Estland aus. Die *.com einen alten Bekannten, der schon Dialer eingesetzt hat.
> 3) Im Impressum der *.com eine Limited aus Zypern mit dem Nachnamen des oben genannten ehemaligen Dialeranbieters.
> 
> Fazit: Ich würde wegen dieser drei Punkte mit denen nicht in Berührung kommen wollen.


Ich habe es doch geahnt. Hat mich doch meine "Nase" nicht betrogen. Besten Dank an Euch. Man bin ich froh, daß es Euch gibt. Danke, Danke!!!! :-D


----------

